# kde 4.8 und Qt

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

welche qt** habt ihr mit kde 4.8 installiert ? Ich habe kde 4.8.0 mit qt*-4.7.4*. Läuft noch nicht ganz so rund. Sollte man auf qt*-4.8 umsteigen?

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich hab KDE-4.8 mit QT-4.7.4. 

Es läuft gut, was ist bei dir denn das Problem?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Dolphin crasht ab und zu beim Start. Die Ordner Icons in Dolphin werden mitunter nicht dargestellt. Auch die Darstellung der Icons in der Taskbar wechselt uinregelmäßig nach dem LogIn.

----------

## franzf

Geht beim Absturz von dolphin der KDE Crash-Dialog auf? Was sagt der Backtrace?

Kommen die Ordner-Icons orgendwann noch?

Sagt dir zufällig "top", dass der virtuoso-t durchdreht?

Und ja, die kde-taskbar ist seit einiger Zeit total verbuggt  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Josef.95

KDE 4.8 lief hier mit Qt 4.7.4 und läuft mit Qt 4.8 eigentlich recht problemlos.

Bevor nun wild im System gesucht wird teste das ganz doch auch mal mit einem frisch angelegten User - so könnte man eine Fehlkonfiguration im home ja schon mal ausschließen.

----------

## franzf

Definitiv gibt es Probleme mit virtuoso: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=289932

Ich hatte deshalb auch shcon trouble mit dolphin: virtuoso-t hat ALLES an CPU gefressen, vor allem EXTREMER Platten-I/O, dadurch sind die Icons mit ziemlicher Verzögerung (bis zu 30 sec.) geladen worden. dolphin und kontact wollten auch vereinzelt gar nicht mehr starten, bis virtuoso-t abgeschossen wurde. Das ist AFAIK kein config-Problem, sondern eines in den nepomuk-feedern.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Kommen die Ordner-Icons irgendwann noch? ->  Ja, aber bei großen Ordnern dauert das etwas länger.

Die Fehlerkonsole kommt manchmal. Habe aber die Ausgabe nicht notiert, weil es noch nicht nervig genug war und ich dachte, ich nutze vielleicht die falsche qt Version. 

Problem mit virtuoso und hoher CPU Last hatte ich vor einiger Zeit. Im Moment aber nicht.

(Generell ging es mir aber in dem Thread um den Zusammenhang kde qt.)

Danke

----------

## Yamakuzure

Seit dem Upgrade auf qt-4.8.0 habe ich keinerlei Schmerzen mehr. Ich glaube da sind die Abhängigkeiten nicht richtig kommuniziert und/oder umgesetzt worden.

----------

